# READ FIRST: Thread starting tips



## Raaabo (Oct 12, 2010)

When posting in this forum remember the following:

*What should be posted here:*
If you're looking to buy a PC component - eg., RAM, HDD, CPU, GPU, sound card, power supply, motherboards, etc., ask members for advice here.

You can also post configurations and get feedback from members -- is the config good, can it be improved, etc.

*What shouldn't be posted here:*
Advice for monitors, printers, and anything that's not inside a cabinet should not be posted here. 

*Remember to search first:*
Someone might already have posted about the product model you're interested in, so a search will save you and us a lot of time.

*Thread tips:*
When creating a thread, also remember to use a short and simple thread title with proper details.
For example, "New PC for gaming - Budget 30,000" is a lot better than, say, "Help!? i need to buy a new pc"
This will make your thread easier to find and more people will reply to it.

*If starting a thread for a computer configuration, then filling this questionnaire in your post is a must: Asking for new PC help? ANSWER THESE QUESTIONS FIRST*

_Disclaimer: The views here are of the members, and not of Team Digit (unless the member is part of the Team Digit usergroup)_


----------



## ico (Oct 9, 2011)

Before starting a PC configuration thread in this section, it is advisable to check out all the stickies in other hardware sections too as they contain good information.

And don't ignore your PSU: *Basic guide for the right power supply*

Your PSU is the heart of your system.


----------



## hsr (Aug 28, 2014)

If at all, your post requires just comments and you feel filling up the questionaire unnecessary, use an [RFC] tag in your thread title. This is the de facto format for threads that require "comments" rather than build suggestions.
eg: [RFC] Upgrading to a Titan Z, need comments on my __existing PSU name__


----------

